# Buying divan bed in Lisbon



## geoffjp (Oct 2, 2010)

We want to buy a double divan bed i.e. mattress ands solid base in Lisbon for our apartment.
Our IKEA flat pack double bed finally collapsed in the summer!
Where can we buy a solid durable divan bed in the Lisbon area?

Geoff


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

One word. Don't.
The humidity will turn the airspace in the base into a damp and mouldy mess.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not think about a metal bed frame and a mattress. That way air can circulate. Doing it that way you can choose the type of mattress you prefer.

There are several companies in the Algarve who supply british style and size beds..


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just done a bit of googling and came up with these companies

Style Furnishings Style Furnishings (http://www.stylefurnishings.com/) tel 282 322291. Excellent value for money.

Planet Sofa (Furniture | Portugal | Algarve | Silver Coast | Lisbon | Vale De Telha) in Lagos sell sell Sealy and Silentnight amongst others.

Bedrooms Extra (Bedrooms Extra) Tel 282 762 383. Sell Relyon plus others.


They will possibly be prepared to deliver


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

AND..........
Guest beds | Beds | Mattress | Electric Adjustable Beds | Headboards | Pillows

will deliver to Portugal

"For delivery to Portugal - Algarve contact us for further details of service and cost.""

Dial a Bed Ltd. 378 Church Road, Haydock, St.Helens, Merseyside,WA11 OLG

+44 (0)1942- 418075

[email protected]


----------



## geoffjp (Oct 2, 2010)

Many thanks.
That's really helpful.

Geoff


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

geoffjp said:


> Many thanks.
> That's really helpful.
> 
> Geoff



Good luck witht he bed hunt Geoff.....sleep tight


----------



## Teresa1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Im looking to sell my newly made traditional Portuguese Mahogany double bed headboard, bed-frame and new mattress if your interested.


----------

